# Pre prototype madone?



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

What is Van Goolen riding, a older version of the current Madone? There is a picture attached below and the seatpost is round, but it is not a standard seatpost, but the outerclamp.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I've read where the new Madone seatpost is a bit touchy and might be subject to carbon cracking from over tightening. The bike above might be an attempt of Trek's skunk works to field test an improved design.

Just a wild guess here.


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

It looks like the longer seatcap. I don't think it's round, the angle you're looking at the bike from just makes it look that way.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Yep, it's the longer seatcap.


----------

